# African Breeder with high quality...



## Cichlidsinoh (Jul 29, 2006)

See my web for details a little low on stock right now but lots of F1 growing out. 

www.cichlidsinoh.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Spam! Spam!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Several times now


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Cichlidsinoh said:


> See my web for details a little low on stock right now but lots of F1 growing out.
> 
> www.cichlidsinoh.com


Dude, this belongs in the "Selling" section. Stop spamming every area.


----------

